# How Church Rulings Do & Do Not Bind, & of Breaking Them



## Travis Fentiman (Apr 9, 2021)

If the Church is not neglected today, it is often idolized; if Church authority is not disregarded, it is frequently turned absolute.

The Biblical and historically presbyterian position is that Church authority is conditional, and can only confirm the truth and what is good; it binds only insofar as God’s moral law binds antecedently within the situation itself. To decline a positive order of Church government, apart from giving scandal and contempt of rightul authority, does not incur guilt.

Hence there is as much freedom in Christ’s House as God’s Law allows, and the Church’s government cannot with God’s authority turn into a capricious bear-trap.

Learn the ins and outs of when it is right to obey the Church, and when it is wrong; your welfare may depend on it. You won’t find this essential subject for the Christian life treated in such solid detail anywhere else.


How Church Rulings Do & Do Not Bind, on Guilt & Innocence in Breaking Them, & on Contumacy - ReformedBooksOnline​

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

